# Project for those who have passed



## Nerdypunkkid (Apr 12, 2016)

For some time I have been wanting to create a web site, or something to honor those who have past away and left this world. I have created a section on my personal web site.

http://www.yossihalperin.com/in-memoriam/

Do people think this is ok. Should I expand this


----------



## Tude (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry for all your losses  Nice that you continue their memory though how you are. I lost many friends in the 70's through 80's. I swear it was like 3-4 a year - mostly car accidents dwi as well as od's.


----------



## Adnil (Apr 13, 2016)

I adore your website page. Just as the saying goes, "no one is truly dead until they are forgotten".
I never got to properly mourn my boyfriend (train hit by parents house) since I found out I was pregnant shortly after and needed to jump into the mind frame of celebrating life. All that I have left of him is his winter jacket, pants that I still wear to this day, and our cliché matching peter's cross tattoo that we got 15 minutes into dating. With that said, I feel that a link to click on and remember those who are still treasured in our hearts is a warming idea that a handful of us can use on those dark hours of our lives, during and after the incidents.


----------



## Nerdypunkkid (Apr 19, 2016)

I know you must cherish those lasting possessions. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nerdypunkkid (Apr 19, 2016)

I want to expand the project to include all that have died. if you have someone that you want mentioned let me know, or want to help. I planning on using a web site or blogger as well as social media for this project. Ideas


----------

